# instrument cluster



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey Woodsy welcome. Just read Holden is terminating 30 dealerships today. 
Holden culls dealers as Commodore sales slide ahead of plant closure

Here is some Cluster reading for you!

[h=4]Similar Threads[/h]

[h=6]How to change the instrument cluster[/h]By samchicago in forum General Discussion

Replies: 4Last Post: 09-23-2014, 10:14 PM​
[h=6]Uplevel Instrument Cluster Swap[/h]By nybble in forum Gen1 Audio & Electronics

Replies: 13Last Post: 05-24-2014, 02:48 PM​
[h=6]Cloudy instrument cluster lense[/h]By Ahoover23 in forum General Discussion

Replies: 4Last Post: 10-31-2013, 09:26 PM​
[h=6]Need to remove instrument cluster.[/h]By S-Fitz in forum General Discussion

Replies: 6Last Post: 04-15-2013, 07:18 AM​
[h=6]New Instrument Cluster[/h]By MikeyB3649 in forum Gen1 Audio & Electronics

Replies: 17Last Post: 09-27-2011, 07:56 PM​


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Managed to download that Russian supplied European shop manual, around 100MB as I recalled after doing a virus check on it. Was so different than the US version, deleted it.

US version does not even contain a microcontroller, just a series of all kinds of inputs from different sources, LED lamps, tach and speedometer are voltmeters. Kind of fail to show the power supply circuits.

So what's wrong with yours? Entire display is dead? Read some of those posts, kind of like the blind leading the blind, without a microcontroller, nothing in there to program, but this is the US version. Older speedometers had a speedometer cable connected directly to the driveshaft, they worked with the ignition off.

US version has a dimmer control if not outputting a voltage would get nothing, this could be the problem. So is your cluster the culprit or the victim? Also energized by a point contact relay, could have dirty contacts.

Sounds like you replaced your cluster with another, still dead? Not even one LED lamp lit? Sure have enough cables feeding these things, can be a loose connector or corroded contacts. Wonder if that European shop manual is still on the net, going back about six years.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

What year is your Cruze?

Because there are non-subtle differences between the JG and JH, models, not just that the JG was built in Korea and the JH in Oz.

Your VIN will also tell you, the Korean-built ones start with K while the Oz-built start with 6.

If it's Korean, you might be able to find a copy of the shop manual on-line.

Either way, you can pay your USD20 for three days access to https://www.acdelcotds.com
 and print out the instructions for changing it.

That will also, presumably, tell you if you have to have the replacement instrument panel programmed to work with your BCM.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------



## MattCruze (Apr 20, 2020)

woodsy67 said:


> [h=3]I have to replace instrument cluster on my holden cruze bought a second hand one on ebay
> 
> Not really sure what needs to be done but I think I need to take it to Holden can anyone tell me what need to be reprogrammed and why?
> 
> ...


Hi did you get answer to this ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MattCruze said:


> Hi did you get answer to this ?


Welcome Aboard!

The OP has not been online for about two years. May be hard pressed to get an answer from them. You are better off to start your own thread in the Gen1 Audio & Electronics section. 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

